# Masonic Rings



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 14, 2014)

I know there is a post where it's basically asking the story behind your ring and a lot of you had rings passed down to you but my question is where is the best place to buy a ring and how much do you think is a reasonable price to drop on my first one? Thanks for any help.


----------



## brother josh (Jan 14, 2014)

eBay amazon or a local pawn shop or sometimes at lodge


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 14, 2014)

1) Set your budget.

2) As brother josh has mentioned, peruse those avenues with price in mind.

3) Make sure the ring you are considering will hold up to your daily demands.
-- Don't expect to wear an extravagant ring every day unless you're in an office setting.

4) Dont be embarrassed to get a stainless steel ring. There are several sites out there with rings made by a Brother for a Brother. Jemsbyjem and gordons to name a few.

5) You will be rescuing a ring if you go on eBay or visiting a pawn shop.
-- Just a word of advice when visiting a pawn shop. Know the price of silver or gold per GRAM and OUNCES before visiting. Do not over pay there.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 14, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> Jemsbyjem and gordons to name a few.


Just for the record, these are the same rings. Gordon's is the maker's site, Jemsbyjem is the eBay seller he uses.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks i'll check them out. Is one site selling slightly cheaper than the other by chance? lol


----------



## John Schnitz (Jan 14, 2014)

Try joy jewelers.com

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks I'll check that out as well. And Gordon's has some beautiful rings!!! And $105 is not a bad price for those artistic rings.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 15, 2014)

LastKingSha174 said:


> Thanks I'll check that out as well. And Gordon's has some beautiful rings!!! And $105 is not a bad price for those artistic rings.


I have two different Gordon's rings; one a classic S&C on a black stone, the other a lodge ring.  I'm happy with both, and would buy from him again in an instant.


----------



## rmcgehee (Jan 15, 2014)

Mastersjewel.com. These are not inexpensive but they are very very nice!


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 15, 2014)

@rmcgehee I looked at them they are very nice. I would have to get one as a second or third ring though. lol For now I probably will go with Gordon's but your suggestion did not go unnoticed. As for @MarkR i would like to see pics if you have them.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 15, 2014)

rmcgehee said:


> Mastersjewel.com. These are not inexpensive but they are very very nice!


That Brother does some beautiful work. I still can 't narrow it down to one choice.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 16, 2014)

LastKingSha174 said:


> As for @MarkR i would like to see pics if you have them.


Ask and you shall receive:



These are all my Masonic rings.  The two on the left are from Gordon, the third I got off eBay, and the furthest right is my Scottish Rite 14Â° ring. If you click on the picture it will go full screen so you can see detail better.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 16, 2014)

Those are awesome Brother. How often do you switch wearing them?


----------



## brother josh (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been looking for ever for the third one its got awesome detail


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bradleywu (Jan 16, 2014)

I remember there had a website from England professional selling the masonic rings .


Bradley Wu


----------



## MarkR (Jan 17, 2014)

LastKingSha174 said:


> Those are awesome Brother. How often do you switch wearing them?


Usually a daily rotation, but I always wear the 14Â° ring on Scottish Rite nights, and the black stone one is my "go-to" ring for general wear because it's the most identifiable.



brother josh said:


> I've been looking for ever for the third one its got awesome detail
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I had a little trouble tracking it down, but I found it on eBay right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STERLING-SI...9?pt=US_Mens_Jewelry&var=&hash=item337fa1f9fb


----------



## japool (Jan 17, 2014)

I've seen the third one at ProLine Rings.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually just ordered my very first ring off of Amazon. It's Tungsten Carbide. It's supposed to be very tough so we'll see how it turns out. I also just ordered a novelty Freemason $1,000,000 bill also lol. Just for kicks. :11:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0059MMWU0/ref=ox_ya_os_product 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NBNBGQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 17, 2014)

My next ring or 2 will definitely be from Gordon's. This was just something to hold me over and last a while.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 21, 2014)

It's finally here !


----------

